# So, Anyone else ever hook up a 12v DC solenoid to 120AC?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep, that's what I did... I have a host of solenoids in both configurations and accidentally just hooked up a pair of 12v DC solenoids to 120v AC. They actuated, got really hot, then the burning electrical smell hit me and I pulled power.

Is there anything serviceable in these (STC brand)? When I hook it up to 12v DC now, the light comes on, but the solenoid doesn't pull-in.

If not, just let it be a lesson/warning to the rest of you to be careful and pay attention.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I have done the same thing but I got lucky and realized my error before it got too hot. You probably fried the coil and/or melted something inside. Depending on which model you have you may be able to buy a rebuild kit but they are expensive. But then again so are the solenoids. The rebuild kit does not include the coil. I would measure the resistance of the coil to see if it measures open before doing anything else. If you can take it apart you might check to see if anything melted inside assuming the coil checks OK. Since it currently doesn't work you have nothing to lose.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You let all of the magic smoke out.............LOL!!!
Got to the smc website and they should have a replacement coil for you which is all you need .


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

As a STC distributor, I can say that I have seen a few of my customers do this. The coil either pops a hole, or just never works again. A replacement coil costs $7.13. Much cheaper than buying a whole new valve. Putting too much voltage to the coil has never damaged a valve, so as long as the manual operator still functions the valve (only applies to 3 and 4 way valves) you'll be fine with just a coil.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brian. When you guys are back up and running after the season, I'll hit you up for a couple.

To the rest of you - See why I'm such a big fan of Evilusions?


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

I once cut a live 120v AC line with a pair of dikes thinking it was a deactivated 12v DC line (was running both lines on a prop for some unknown reason). Touched the cutters to the metal frame of the prop at the moment I cut the line. Scared the CRAP outta old Barney! Blew a hole in my brand new Craftsman dikes cutters (which Sears replaced without a smirk ). 

No more 120v on props for me!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Thisaintmayberry said:


> Blew a hole in my brand new Craftsman dikes cutters (which Sears replaced without a smirk ).


Holy Smokes! Blew a hole in them? That's crazy!


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya, got an up-close-and-personal tutorial on the spot welding process. And a reminder to always check to make sure your s**t is de-energized before you work on it...


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Thisaintmayberry said:


> Ya, got an up-close-and-personal tutorial on the spot welding process. And a reminder to always check to make sure your s**t is de-energized before you work on it...


Amen to that.


----------

